# Sand for ceiling texture??



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

This is a home project for the wife... she wants all our drywalled ceilings textured. I did a few samples for her on a scrap sheet of drywall. All rolled on and either troweled, knifed or brushed finish. 

Just for grins & giggles, I mixed some sand from the sandbox (sifted it first) into the mud and tried the same techniques. She really liked the sand/brushed and the sand/troweled the most, so I guess thats my summer project, as if I need another.

I searched the locals for sand to use. HD has bags of "sized" sand, as well as the bags of "general use" and playsand. I have no use for silica since the ceilings get a painted.

Does anyone have any experience applying this type of texture? Is there a certain type of sand I should mix with the mud? I don't see any reason why I couldn't use the general use stuff or even playsand.

Thanks in advance!

steve


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

About 15 years ago I did a commercial job that spec'd a sand finish. The finish they spec'd was a product that was added to paint then rolled on. It took some learning to get it consistent, but ended up working well. 

The product was not sand. It was very light, mixed into the paint, and looked just like a sand finish when complete.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

You can use crushed walnut shells to give you a "sand" look. Just put it into your paint. It is used on painted floors to give you some traction... much better than sand as it floats on the paint were the sand will sink to the bottom.


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

I've used the play sand from HD.


Rich


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I use plan old play sand, just clean it I made a sifter out of an old screen. what we do is add to our mud or throw it at the mud on your ceiling or walls, I would just play around with it, but as for what type of sand clean play sand works fine.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

I tried crushed walnut shells on a scrap piece of drywall... didn't quite "float" out the way sand does. I'll just stick with playsand. Its more readily accessable.

Thanks for the replies.

steve


----------

